# New puppy help???



## jss37992 (May 25, 2012)

Hello everybody! I am new to the site and I desperately need some advice. I recently added a new addition to my family. He is a 11 week old male. The question is does be look full blooded. My vet was somewhat skeptical because of the size of his ears. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where did you get your dog?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks PB to me but the picture is very small. they go through crazy ear stages. Their ears can go up and down and every which way during teething. Some pups have heavier ears than others which can mean their ears will take longer to come up than others. If the ears arent up when teething is finished (usually started about 4 months old) you may want to look into ways to help the ears. Some dogs can have soft ears meaning they wont stand. Its usually a result of genetics or poor nutrition or even both. Look through the puppy section about ears. You'll find a whole mess of information.


----------



## jss37992 (May 25, 2012)

I got him from a small local breeder. The person also breeds mastiffs. At the property there was a bloodhound/mastiff mix that wasn't neutered that was brown and black. He assured me the female german shepherd was kenneled during her time of being in heat and during the pregnancy. However, there is always that possibility the bloodhound/mastiff could be the dad. It could have been a harmless mistake but its driving me nuts! The guy did order a DNA test kid from AKC to check his male german shepherd and compare it to my pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you could post a larger picture of your pup that would help.


----------



## jss37992 (May 25, 2012)

Hopefully these are a little better. The original pic was a screenshot on my iphone.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

His ears do look very long. After you said there was a Bloodhound/Mastiff male on the property, I really can see it. I've heard of one female getting impregnated by two different males. Have you seen anybody his siblings? With that being said I know you want what you paid for but he sure is a good looking pup!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Adorable! But I hope you didn't pay a lot for that Hound x GSD!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Just my guess, but he looks like a mix.


----------



## jss37992 (May 25, 2012)

I didn't pay a huge amount for him. The breeder has ordered a DNA test kit to check. If he's mixed I get my money back so I do believe it was an honest mistake. But he's a really sweet puppy and my year old gsd loves him!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

To me, if you're happy with the puppy itself then who cares  My only issue would be the price, but it seems like the breeder is taking responsibility on that


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

It can happen, 2 dads in the same litter.

Pair of males down the street.. same litter, mom is a beagle, one dad a rottie, the other dad an irish setter. Got the beagle size and bark, dads' looks.

And no, mom isn't spayed yet


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah dogs can breed through chain link.


----------



## jss37992 (May 25, 2012)

So I taped his ear for a day just to see what would happen and they have actually been standing up a little. I've since re-taped them and I'm going to leave the tape for a few more days just to see what happens.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

The base of his ears look like they're standing, but I'm very new to the breed so what do I know.

If you were taping, another thing to try would be foam inserts with surgical cement. It's what I used on my pup when her tips were a bit questionable, and it's much less noticeable. Only thing is you need the proper solvent to take it off. 

I also fed gelatin as a supplement. Some say they help.

Best of luck!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

He's a cutie, but those are definitely hound dog feet!


----------

